# Bezzera BB005 or Mignon MCI



## chrisalmond (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all,

After looking through a whole lot of posts here, I have almost decided on my next grinder (my last one been a hacked delonghi that has decide to dive up the ghost). My budget is around 300euros (I live in France), and i am sporting a very attractive gaggia classic, I only make a couple of espressos a day so not that tough on the machine.

So here it comes, which one of these is better bang for the buck, the Bezzera BB005 or the Mignon MCI?

here are the links I have found

http://casabarista.com/espresso-equipment/coffee-grinders/bezzera-bb005/

http://www.maxicoffee.com/moulin-cafe-eureka-mignon-noir-mcimt220-avec-timer-p-8115-3_68.html (sorry this is in french)

I was almost set on the mignon, but then came across a little post in a thread by coffeechap, and he seems to think the Bezzera is the better grinder.

Any help on this would be appreciated, cheers in advance

Chris


----------



## Locus Solus (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Chris

I can't compare the Bezzera with the Mignon because I haven't tried the latter, but I can say that the BB005 is an excellent little grinder, especially if you intend it to be a dedicated espresso grinder.


----------



## chrisalmond (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi locus,

yep this grinder is for espresso only, I don't mind turning the old porlex brewed coffee


----------

